# also looking to buy a new lcd hdtv



## moon4pie (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm interested in buying a new LCD TV Full hd at 42''. Can anyone make some suggestions regarding what should i look for or a tv that you already own and you are pleased by the outcome. Also i want it to have a pricetag under 850$. 700 or less would be great ! So, 42'' Full HD LCD


----------



## jsync (Aug 13, 2009)

may be you can try this. some has refurbished condition.

http://www.flattvprice.com/hdtv/Search/96252/1982_40___45_in.html


----------



## treasurehunter1 (Sep 14, 2009)

jsync said:


> may be you can try this. some has refurbished condition.
> 
> http://www.flattvprice.com/hdtv/Search/96252/1982_40___45_in.html


hey the link is dead check the link again.


----------



## murshizzle (Sep 3, 2009)

Man I dunno where you're going to get a 42 FULL HD tv with that budget that is not a valu brand tv. If you had an extra 200 bucks I could find you quite a few. I would either say go to a 40 OR drop to 720p then you will be looking at LG, Samsung and Toshiba. I will keep my eye open though and see if I can find anything

EDIT: I wish I lived in the states!! Your stuff is extremely cheap.. So I found you a perfect TV at $699.. ENJOY

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9239228&type=product&id=1218065493446


----------

